
Hunter Walk on disruption - david-usds
https://medium.com/the-u-s-digital-service/disrupting-with-love-a-conversation-with-hunter-walk-4ae55c8d968c#.fj1nlfsmz
======
david-usds
> The same way capital can be a force multiplier on your idea, diversity is a
> force multiplier on your ability to achieve success.

(Another test comment on a test story submission for records management
purposes)

------
david-usds
> Those in the tech community have a responsibility to their country.

Completely agree.

(Test comment on a test story submission for records management purposes.)

